
Good Experience: It's the little things - qhoxie
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1432-good-experience-its-the-little-things
======
there
yawn.

now everyone do something similar on your site so it becomes normal and
expected and nobody thinks it's special enough to write about ever again.

and he's excited about getting an e-mail reply that is clearly a canned
response? nothing more than "i am acknowledging your complaint."

